# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Brosure trebaju prijevoz Zagreb-Zadar

## dijanam

Ima paket brošura u Rodi koji željno čeka da ga netko odveze za Zadar di ga opet željno čekaju neki budući roditelji...

Ako ima kakva dobra duša koja slučajno putuje iz Zagreba za Zadar, neka se javi Ivarici ili na Rodin telefon ili meni pa da dogovorimo put.
Plaćam kavu!

----------


## egemama

pretpostavljam da je rijec o brosuri "sto buduci roditelji...", ali molim ako se u istoj organizaciji moze i precesti i distribuirati brosura "Cudesne bebe".

----------


## dijanam

nisam skuzila da je ima...
naravno   :Smile:  
ivarice pripremi bicepse  :D

----------


## tiaiva

mi će mo na vikend za 2-3 tjedna, ako se ne organizirate ranije prijavljujemo se za prijevoz

----------


## klia

Rado ćemo vas dočekati :D

----------


## dijanam

hvala tiaiva,
treba nam i prije ako neko ide.
ako ne, racunamo na tebe.

----------


## egemama

super, ja se nadam da ce nase vrijedne zadranke obje brosure uspjesno razdjeliti :D

----------


## dijanam

tiaiva, znaš li kad točno ideš?

----------


## tiaiva

7.5. takav je dogovor za sada i nadam se da se neće mijenjati, 99% sam sigurna u to!!!

----------


## tiaiva

mi se spremamo na put, ako brošure nisu krenule pokupili bi ih sutra ili prekosutra, u petak išli i u subotu uručili zadrankama, jel može????

----------


## ivarica

ajde bolje prekosutra, ako ti je svejedno.

----------


## tiaiva

ma svejedno je, opet ti šaljem mm, još ću te nazvati u utorak, može?

----------


## ivarica

super, tenks.
TM je s autom?

----------


## tiaiva

da

----------


## ivarica

neka parkira blizu   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Poslani novi leci" Ne po guzi!", "Auto-sjedalica, uvijek i bez iznimke", brošure "Što budući roditelji.." i " Čudesne bebe" dijanim za Zadar 8) .

----------


## ivarica

> Poslani novi leci" Ne po guzi!", "Auto-sjedalica, uvijek i bez iznimke", brošure "Što budući roditelji.." i " Čudesne bebe" dijanim za Zadar 8) .


tiaiva, ovo naravno ne znaci da tvog muza ne trebamo   :Laughing:  
ima toga jos za zadar

----------


## tiaiva

i onda s kim u subotu idemo na kavu i gdje???   :Laughing:

----------


## dijanam

tu sam!
utrcala sam klizeci jer u subotu radim... a rado bih da popijemo zajedno kavu, ali na zapadnom kraju grada (marina Borik) naravno, ako mozes..
ako ne, sigurna sam da ce ostale zadranke biti sretne da ulete..

mozes mi odgovoriti na pp?

----------


## dijanam

evo nasle smo se tiaiva i njezina obitelj (Tia je prekrasna!!) i ja, i obavile primopredaju.
hvala ti tiaiva!!
Ivarice, bomboni su za mene  :D ??

----------


## ivarica

za stand.
jedva sam ivara uvjerila u to.

----------


## zrinka

dijana, nemoj da ne bude bombona u subotu  :Wink:   :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------

